# My first tutorial... be nice! ;-)-asian eyes



## Caffy (Jul 3, 2006)

this is what I used...

Mac Studio Fix Fluid NC 20
Nars Blush Gina and Orgasm
Mac e/s-Retrospek, Dazzlelight, Amber lights, and Brown Down
Deja Vu Mascara
YSL mascara
Bourjois #10 lippencil
Nars Caraibe lip laquer
Nars night fever e/s






Ugh my ugly bare face




Kabuki brush with some mineral foundation




More powder for oily tzone




Prep Eyelids with eyeshadow base




Dazzlelight to highlight my brow bones




Retrospeck all over and amberlights to my crease




Brown Down to further define my crease..kinda V shape




Mac Night fever to line the eyes a bit for more definition. Making sure I extend it out a bit to make my eyes look longer..





Should end up like this




Used some mascara... 









A bit of blush...I'm a blush fiend!!








Yah! Done..


----------



## Bianca (Jul 3, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice... u look very pretty.. Love the colors u used toooo


----------



## Caffy (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank kew!!! gals!


----------



## misslilith (Jul 3, 2006)

I love your Tut! 
You really look like Lucy Liu (she`s so damn pretty) especially on the 2nd pic from the bottom


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 3, 2006)

pretty! nice tut


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslilith* 
_I love your Tut! 
You really look like Lucy Liu (she`s so damn pretty) especially on the 2nd pic from the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  i was thinking that also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u have beautiful features also... And thank u sooooo much for making a tut with ur beautiful asian eyes.  Growing up ive had so much probs with e/s application b/c of the shape of my eyes.  lol i have toooo much freaking space on my lid


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks wonderful! You are gorgeous!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 3, 2006)

wow this is so pretty. i love it. is retrospeck supposed to be a glittery brown? hm mine's a glittery beige. strange =(


----------



## Caffy (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks so much!

yea Retrospeck is a glittery beigey colour for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hehe I get the Lucy Liu thing a lot! hehehe I think it's the freckles!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 3, 2006)

You look very beautiful Great Blending

What burshes did u use if u dont mind me askin


----------



## Caffy (Jul 3, 2006)

I used a variety of brushes..

mostlyMac, sephora, and the new Sonia Kashuk ergonomically shaped handles.


----------



## delovely (Jul 3, 2006)

pretty!!


----------



## Lizz (Jul 4, 2006)

post more tuts please~!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 4, 2006)

pretty! love these colours!


----------



## Pei (Jul 5, 2006)

Wonderful comprehensive tut!
Great job. Thank u


----------



## Jaim (Jul 5, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 5, 2006)

this is gorgeous!  i think i'll have to try this... ^^


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 5, 2006)

You're so pretty!! The colors look great, I'd have to try it out one day.


----------



## aizacity (Jan 25, 2007)

I know I'm a little late on the comment, but I'd really like to know how you did this.  The post is sort of wonky, you have tutorial photos from the Rated R tut in there.  I'd like to see the proper post so I can recreate the look myself =) Btw, you have very nice skin! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks a bunch!!

Sorry I dont know what's wrong with my post... hmmm I'll try to fix it


----------



## faifai (Jan 25, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing, the majority of the pics are copies of the Rated R tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The finished brown look is really nice though, so if the post could show all the correct steps it'd be great.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 25, 2007)

You did a really great job!  Love the colors.  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for all of us.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Fixed it!!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jan 26, 2007)

you look great! its nice to see tuts for asian eyes every once in awhile


----------



## shopgood (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslilith* 

 
_I love your Tut! 
You really look like Lucy Liu (she`s so damn pretty) especially on the 2nd pic from the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was gonna say the same thing!! haha
thanks for the tutorial! very pretty look


----------



## dinou (Jan 26, 2007)

Its very very pretty, thanks for tut.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Omg you have Lucy Liu skin...it's so pretty! Post more, this is awesome!


----------



## aizacity (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_Thanks a bunch!!

Sorry I dont know what's wrong with my post... hmmm I'll try to fix it_

 

Thank you for fixing this post, I really appreciate it! And I'm buying Retrospeck today because of you!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 26, 2007)

It's one of my favourite colours... I'm sure it's gonna look great on you


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 26, 2007)

Beautiful ! Your skin is wonderfull (and i don't talk of after makeup ^^), love the "tâches de rousseur".

More tutos in future


----------



## lavnder (Jan 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, you are so pretty. I really like this look!


----------



## maryanne414 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very pretty! I'm Taiwanese as well and this gives me some ideas. I love your freckles!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

Love the smokey brown look. Very pretty!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 28, 2007)

thank u girls so much!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

Love it!!You look so pretty! I like your eyes!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 29, 2007)

simply gorgeous!like it!!


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Very pretty. 
Makes your eyes seem bigger.
I love it.
And I love that you do not cover up all your freckles, cause they are so cute


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice =]


----------

